# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش رو غیر حضوری بگیرم؟!

## ali 777

غیر حضوری بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina

> غیر حضوری بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟



منظورت چیه؟ :Yahoo (13):

----------


## milad65

چیو برادر ؟ 

 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ali 777

> چیو برادر ؟


پیش رو!!!!!!

----------


## mohammadi

بستگی به سطح درسیتون داره و شرایط مدرستون!
کامل توضیح بدید؟!

----------


## sina

> غیر حضوری بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟



بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره!!منم میخاستم پارسال غ حضوری بردارم ولی شرایط جوری بود ب نفعم بود حضوری بر میداشتم.

حالا شما اگه دوس داری ج سوالتو بگیم .اول ب سوالای من ج بده تا ببینم ب نفع تو هس یا نه

1/وضع مالیت جوری هس ک بتونی کلاس بیرون بری؟؟چون مدرسه نمیری لازم میشه کلاس بیرون بری

2/وضع مدرستون؟ وضع همکلاسیات و جو کلاس(درس خونن یا ....)/ نوع مدرسه؟ تیزهوشان /عادی/غ انتفاعی....

3/ ویژگی شخصیتی خودت!آیا مطمعنی نری مدرسه و بمونی خونه از جو درس دور نمیشی؟؟مطمعنی آدمش هستی ک بشینی خونه و بخونی؟؟نمونی خونه فیلم ببینی یا وب پلاس بشی!!

4/ برناه منظم و مشخصی داری؟؟ینی میدونی قراره مثلا تا عید چقد پیشرفت کنی یا چجوری بری جلو؟؟

5 / مدرستون نظمش چجوریاس؟؟میشه کلاسارو بپیچونی و سر همهشون نری؟؟ بعد عید میرین مدرسه؟؟؟

----**** حواست باشه!غ حضوری برداری اگه نتیجه دلخواهتو نیاری نمیتونی بمونی پشت کنکور!همین ی سال فرصت داری!

*----***اگه میخای بهترین ج رو بگیری با حوصله ب همشون ج بده. در غ اینصورت.....

----------


## sina

راستی اوضاع دبیرای مدرستونم بگو.....خوب درس میدن یا رفتن سر کلاسشون فقط وقت گذرونیه !!!

----------


## 9000000000

آقاجان اگه  این اراده و همت رو داری که مدرسی نری اما مرد و مردانه درست رو بخونی و نگیری تا ساعت 10 صبح نخوابی بنظرم غیر حضوری بگیر من خودم غیر حضوری گرفتم مشکلی هم نبود اما خودت باید بخونی اگه نخونی که هیچی.......

----------


## M o h a m m a d

بنده به عنوان کسی که پیش رو از اواخر آذر به بعد دیگه مدرسه نرفتم چند تا حرف دارم میزنم بعدش تصمیم با خودت :Yahoo (1): 

ببین معلم و مدیر و کلا مدرسه توی سال پیش به نظر من خیلی مهم هستن باید خیلی منظم باشن تلاششون رو بیشتر کنن
اهمیت بدن
ولی خیلی جاها اینجوری نیست

مثلا برنامه ی کلاسی باید خیلی خوب و مناسب باشه ما توهفته4ساعت زبان داشتیم اون وقت معلممون میومد مشاوره میداد خب بگو برادر من عزیز من بجای این کارا بشین زبان سوم هم بهمون درس بده والا اگر صحبتای اضافی نمیکرد قشنگ میتونست دوم هم درس بده :Yahoo (1): 

مثلا گاهی اوقات سر کلاس میرسیدیم به زنگ بعد از یک ساعت و نیم4-5خط از ریدینگ تموم شده بود(اینو جدی میگم بدون اغراق---و بدون اغراق هم میگن معلم عالی ای داشتیم حیف که وقت کلاسشو با چیزای الکی میپروند!!!)

معلم فیزیک میومد درس میداد و با کلی دک و پز میرفت تست سراسری میاورد حل کنه
اولش که پای تخته مینویسه و وقت میده دانش آموز بنویسه بعدش میگه روش فک کنین تا حل کنین(این که میگه حل کنین خوبه ولی مناسب همه جا نیست جو کلاس ما طوری بود که2دقه دانش آموز بیکار باشه کلاس رو هواست)بعدش که وقت داد و حل نکردیم خودش میره حل میکنه1تخته رو پر میکنه بعدش میبینه اشتب شده میگه عه!!!!بعدش3ساعت فک میکنه و از پاسخنامه کتاب هم کمک میگیره میاد حل میکنه!حساب کن چقد از وقتت پرید!!!!اونم بیهوده!!!

خلاصه بجز یکی و2کلاس بقیه اینجوری بودن تازه همون 2تا کلاس هم بد برنامه گذاشته بون وقتش کم بود!!!!نمیرسیدن درست و حسابی خود کتاب درسی هم کار کنن چه برسه به چیزای دیگه!!!!
توی اون تقریبا3ماهی که رفتم مدرسه خیلی ضربه خورد به درس و برنامه و اینام /خیلی!!!!

این بی نظمی کلاسا و مدرسه خلا مینداخت وسط برنامم و اینجوری باعث شد منم هی از اینور بزنم از اونور بزنم و خلاصه خسته میشدم و برنامم کلا به هم ریخت و الانم منتظر94هستم :Yahoo (2):  ----البته ناراحت نیستم----

ملاک های زیادی هستن که باید در نظر بگیری1معلم واسه درسش به نظر من *حتمن* باید دانش آموز رو اجبار کنه که1کتاب تست بخره واسه درسش بعدش که درس میده بگه تست فلان تا فلان رو واسه جلسه بعد حل کنید و خودشم سر کلاس و واسه اون جلسه تستا رو بررسی کنه و خلاصه شل نگیره! ولی معلمای ما اینجوری نبودن!!!!

اینم بگم اگه معلم هیچی هم بلد نباشه ولی تو کارش جدی باشه و این مورد بالا رو انجام بده بازم اون کلاس ارزشمندِ
_____
خلاصه بگم
وضعیت مدرسه و معلما رو ببین و کلاس رو در نظر بگیر ببین میشه یا نه
!!!!ببین معلمت اگر خوبه کلاسش جوری هست که واسه کنکورتم مفید باشه!مثلا ما ریاضیمون خوب بود معلمش ولی خب کلاسش هم وقتش کم بود و هم بعضا اونقدرا به درد کنکورمون نمیخورد......نه اینکه بگم کنکوری کار نمیکرد وتکنیک نمیگفتا نه اینا اصلا ملاک نیست آخه منظورم اینه که گاها سر سری میگذشت از درس!

از طرفی یادت باشه غیر حضوری گرفتی نری دنبال کارای الکی که* بدجوری ضرر میکنی*
چمیدونم بخوابی تا لنگ ظهر و بری گردش و ...
______

----------


## Arman_b100

غیرحضوری هم خوبی داره هم بدی.......خوبیش این که وقتت زیاده  بدیش اینکه وقتت زیاده   یعنی این زیادی وقت هم خوبه هم بد دیگه خود دانی

----------


## ali 777

> بستگی ب خیلی چیزا داره!!منم میخاستم پارسال غ حضوری بردارم ولی شرایط جوری بود ب نفعم بود حضوری بر میداشتم.
> 
> حالا شما اگه دوس داری ج سوالتو بگیم .اول ب سوالای من ج بده تا ببینم ب نفع تو هس یا نه
> 
> 1/وضع مالیت جوری هس ک بتونی کلاس بیرون بری؟؟چون مدرسه نمیری لازم میشه کلاس بیرون بری
> 
> 2/وضع مدرستون؟ وضع همکلاسیات و جو کلاس(درس خونن یا ....)/ نوع مدرسه؟ تیزهوشان /عادی/غ انتفاعی....
> 
> 3/ ویژگی شخصیتی خودت!آیا مطمعنی نری مدرسه و بمونی خونه از جو درس دور نمیشی؟؟مطمعنی آدمش هستی ک بشینی خونه و بخونی؟؟نمونی خونه فیلم ببینی یا وب پلاس بشی!!
> ...


1. وضعه مالیم خوبه یعنی از پس کلاس کنکور بر میام!!!
2. والا جز دو نفر بقیه شوتن یعنی کلا در حال شوخی و ....  مدرسمم که نمونه دولتیه  
3. والا از تجربه ی تابستونم می خوام برات بگم!!! من تابستون پارسال هدف جدی داشتم حتی سر نت هم نمیومدم خوب داشتم درس می خوندم ولیبعد از رفتن به مدرسه حال عوض شد!!!!!!
4. نه!!!!! دلم یه مشاور خوب میخواد!!!!!
5.نمیشه پیچوند!! بعد عید هم نمی رفتن بچه های امسال

ببین من تا سوم ریاضی هستم پیش می رم تجربی !!! هنو زیست سه رو هم نخوندم !!!!!!!

----------


## ali 777

و البته دبیرایی که من باهاشون راحت باشم تو مرسمون نیستن!!!!!

----------


## sina

> 1. وضعه مالیم خوبه یعنی از پس کلاس کنکور بر میام!!!
> 2. والا جز دو نفر بقیه شوتن یعنی کلا در حال شوخی و ....  مدرسمم که نمونه دولتیه  
> 3. والا از تجربه ی تابستونم می خوام برات بگم!!! من تابستون پارسال هدف جدی داشتم حتی سر نت هم نمیومدم خوب داشتم درس می خوندم ولیبعد از رفتن به مدرسه حال عوض شد!!!!!!
> 4. نه!!!!! دلم یه مشاور خوب میخواد!!!!!
> 5.نمیشه پیچوند!! بعد عید هم نمی رفتن بچه های امسال
> 
> ببین من تا سوم ریاضی هستم پیش می رم تجربی !!! هنو زیست سه رو هم نخوندم !!!!!!!





> و البته دبیرایی که من باهاشون راحت باشم تو مرسمون نیستن!!!!!



خب اگه جدی اهلش هستی و باتوجه ب اینکه میگی جو مدرستون پارسال روت اثر منفی گذاشته  .ب نظرم درمجموع غ حضوری برات بهتره. چنتا از دوستتام مثه خودت بودن.تابستون خوب خوندن ولی جو کلاس باعث شد مهر ب بعد برن قاطی باقالیا! پس اگه نخاستی غ حضوری برداری حواست باشه ک خودتو تو جو مسموم!کلاس قرار ندی!برو تو فاز انزوا!دی!

ولی اگه مسعله مالیش مهم نیس حتمن حتمن از ی مشاور خوب برنامه بگیر .چون خودت بمونی خونه بقول arman b-100میگی وقت زیاده و رو میاری ب کارای جانبی!بخصوص اینکه زیستم نخوندی.ی مشاور خوب میتونه تمامشو برات پوشش بده.تابستون بشین  خوب بخونش.اصلا نگرانشم نباش!همیشه وقت ب حد کافی هس متاسفانه اتلاف وقت زیاده.......

----------


## raponzel

> غیر حضوری بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟


*اشتبااااااه محضه

*من خودم پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندم نه تنها رتبم ازونی که میخواستم بهتر نشد بلکه خیلی بدترم شد
چون مدام تو خونه بودم کاری جز درس خوندن نداشتم در هفته هم دو جلسه بیشتر بیرون کلاس نمیرفتم چون احساس میکردم معلمای بیرونم همون مطالبو میگن همین باعث شد خونه نشین بشم ارتباطمو با محیط بیرون قط کنم
وقتی مدرسه میری حتی اگه معلمام خوب درس ندن باز با دوستات در ارتباطی میگی میخندی باهاشون این تو روحیت خیییییلی تاثیر میذاره در صورتی که وقتی خونه ای نه،با کسی حرف نمیزنی حتی اگه باهاشون بیرونم بری مث مدرسه نمیشه
قبل این،یکی از دوستام که همین تجربه رو داشت همینو گف بهم ولی من گوش نکردم و ضررشو دیدم شما دیگه تکرار نکنین البته بگما من ادمی بودم که تو خونه موندنو دوس داشتم دلم نمیگرف ولی نتونستم طاقت بیارم

----------


## M0b_1

> غیر حضوری بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟


توصیه یک فرد با تجربه :
نه ، یکی از بزرگترین اشتباهات زندگیت رو مرتکب میشی.
مطمئن باش 1 سال رو نمیتونی بشینی تو خونه و درس بخونی ، الان کلت داغه پیش خودت میگی اگه خونه بمونم وقتم دوبرابر میشه ولی اشتباهه.
خیلی از درس هارو مثل ادبیات حتما باید سرکلاس باشی تا با مطالب کتاب و شعر و داستان هاش کاملا آشنا بشی.تنهایی خوندن از رو یه کتاب سیاه و سفید خیلی خسته کنندست.
 امتحانات مدارس باعث مرور بیشتر مطالب  واست میشه.اگه واقعا میخوای درس بخونی توی سه ماه تابستون درس های پایه رو تموم کن. 
کتابخونه ، خواندن گروهی و کلاس کنکور هم کشکه.کلاس کنکور خوب داریم درسته ولی واسه یک یا دو مبحث نه اینکه همشو کلاس بری. درصورتی کلاس کنکوری برو که هیچی از درس ندونی!!!
خونه نشستن افسردگی میاره.

----------


## amirh7

> *اشتبااااااه محضه
> 
> *من خودم پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندم نه تنها رتبم ازونی که میخواستم بهتر نشد بلکه خیلی بدترم شد
> چون مدام تو خونه بودم کاری جز درس خوندن نداشتم در هفته هم دو جلسه بیشتر بیرون کلاس نمیرفتم چون احساس میکردم معلمای بیرونم همون مطالبو میگن همین باعث شد خونه نشین بشم ارتباطمو با محیط بیرون قط کنم
> وقتی مدرسه میری حتی اگه معلمام خوب درس ندن باز با دوستات در ارتباطی میگی میخندی باهاشون این تو روحیت خیییییلی تاثیر میذاره در صورتی که وقتی خونه ای نه،با کسی حرف نمیزنی حتی اگه باهاشون بیرونم بری مث مدرسه نمیشه
> قبل این،یکی از دوستام که همین تجربه رو داشت همینو گف بهم ولی من گوش نکردم و ضررشو دیدم شما دیگه تکرار نکنین البته بگما من ادمی بودم که تو خونه موندنو دوس داشتم دلم نمیگرف ولی نتونستم طاقت بیارم


 کاملا حرفای این دوستمون رو تایید می کنم من خودم ادم درون گرایی هستم و زیاد اهل معاشرت نیستم ولی با این وجود یه ماه که تنها نشستم تو خونه روحیم داغون شد تازه بازدهی و کمیت درس خوندنم هم کمتر شد 
یه مسئله مهم دیگه هم که من شنیدم اما مطمئن نیستم این که اگه غیر حضوری بگیری سال دیگه نمیتونی پشت کنکور بمونی

----------


## raponzel

> کاملا حرفای این دوستمون رو تایید می کنم من خودم ادم درون گرایی هستم و زیاد اهل معاشرت نیستم ولی با این وجود یه ماه که تنها نشستم تو خونه روحیم داغون شد تازه بازدهی و کمیت درس خوندنم هم کمتر شد \nیه مسئله مهم دیگه هم که من شنیدم اما مطمئن نیستم این که اگه غیر حضوری بگیری سال دیگه نمیتونی پشت کنکور بمونی


\n
بستگی  داره چجوری غیرحضوری بگیره من خودم ب مدیرمون گفتم نمیخام بیام مدرسه اونم قبول کرد

----------


## ali 777

> توصیه یک فرد با تجربه :
> نه ، یکی از بزرگترین اشتباهات زندگیت رو مرتکب میشی.
> مطمئن باش 1 سال رو نمیتونی بشینی تو خونه و درس بخونی ، الان کلت داغه پیش خودت میگی اگه خونه بمونم وقتم دوبرابر میشه ولی اشتباهه.
> خیلی از درس هارو مثل ادبیات حتما باید سرکلاس باشی تا با مطالب کتاب و شعر و داستان هاش کاملا آشنا بشی.تنهایی خوندن از رو یه کتاب سیاه و سفید خیلی خسته کنندست.
>  امتحانات مدارس باعث مرور بیشتر مطالب  واست میشه.اگه واقعا میخوای درس بخونی توی سه ماه تابستون درس های پایه رو تموم کن. 
> کتابخونه ، خواندن گروهی و کلاس کنکور هم کشکه.کلاس کنکور خوب داریم درسته ولی واسه یک یا دو مبحث نه اینکه همشو کلاس بری. درصورتی کلاس کنکوری برو که هیچی از درس ندونی!!!
> خونه نشستن افسردگی میاره.


کلاس کنکور درسته کشکه ولی مگه میشه ریاضی رو کلاس نرفت؟؟؟

----------

